
Ask HN: How do you identify what is a small initial market? - Richallen1
I have heard a lot about going after a small initial market and try and get a few dedicated users to love your product before expanding out. My question is what are some good tips for identifying a small initial market? What&#x27;s too big? Should it be geographical?
======
brudgers
In the context of startups, my understanding is that it's not enough to
identify a small initial market (e.g. Julius Caesar impersonators), ideally it
should have some reasonable potential to be huge in the future.

